

Ask HN: Does anyone wanna skin Producteev to look like GetFlow - martinshen

I love the UI for Flow. It's very well thought through and has beautiful animations. Unfortunately it's not good enough for $120/yr per person for me. As a result, I'm sticking with Producteev.<p>With that said, it wouldn't be too hard to add a bit of Flow's UI to Producteev making it the epic app it deserves to be. Is anyone interested in doing a Chrome extension for Producteev to make it look close to as good as Flow? I'll help out... just don't have too much time.
======
lasryaric
Hi. Unfortunately I don't have the time to help you (I work at Producteev!)
but I can give you a little tip : We have an API so if you need to develop
something you can use it : <http://code.google.com/p/producteev-api/>

I'm here if you have any question.

~~~
martinshen
Thanks lasryaric! We just got on Producteev again for a new project. Another
thing I'm dying for since you guys hinted at it MONTHS ago is the desktop app
and the Android app. When are those coming? I want something native (no third
party or Prism stuff)

~~~
lasryaric
Yes I totally understand. We are working on the Mac Application and it will be
available for everybody in less than a month. For the Android app I don't have
any date to give you but we are also working on it.

I use the web app everyday and it works great for me but I understand your
need for a native app. Are you on windows or MAC OS X?

